# Ogden river + rain = streamers!



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Decided to hit the Ogden for a couple hours again today. Figured there would be NO people, hence fishing pressure would be light. Lately I have been inclined to throw streamers when its raining, and it always pays off. Color did not seem to matter, black sculpins, green and brown buggers, etc... I also did notice the bwo's were out in full force again. I enjoyed watching the fish rise to take them, and one of these days I'll talk myself into taking some bwo's down, but I can't resist the hit, fight, and size of the fish that are caught using streamers. Enough talk:




























Several of the browns caught were very dark and had beautiful black and white markings on the anal fin:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I hit it near the DP yesterday and spanked them on BWO's. Nice fish btw.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I hit it near the DP yesterday and spanked them on BWO's.


Figured they'd work good after seeing em poppin all over the place


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Do you strip them or dead drift them? Glad you found some luck!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't get the appeal behind dead drifting streamers. Sure, it works. But nymphs will catch more fish so why not just do that? The appeal for streamers with me is the take. When throwing down and across and stripping it back, you get to see the fish chase and attack your streamer, as well feeling that solid "thud", followed by head-shakes and yanks. For streamer fishing, the tug is the drug!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

flyguy7 said:


> I don't get the appeal behind dead drifting streamers. Sure, it works. But nymphs will catch more fish so why not just do that? The appeal for streamers with me is the take. When throwing down and across and stripping it back, you get to see the fish chase and attack your streamer, as well feeling that solid "thud", followed by head-shakes and yanks. For streamer fishing, the tug is the drug!


+1

I never dead drift them, rather strip them across, up, etc with varying retrieval patterns and sequences. When they hit you know!! Several of the fish today chased it into the shallow shoreline where I was standing and hit it when I almost had no more line to strip in. I don't necessarily think fishing streamers will always catch you a large number of fish, but it's sometimes good to feel the take, and see the explosiveness of the fish when hitting streamers. It's a good change of pace from nymphing.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I hit the OG on lunch and took an Ogden river bath trying to was the skunk off. :evil: Needless to say it didn't work and I had to run home to change before heading back to work. I wouldn't mind catching just one of those browns. Maybe we should hook up on the river sometime :lol:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice fishies. With the new law a lot of the canyon water will be off limits soon. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

I wish someday I can go with one of you guys and have you show me how to fish with streamers! I have tried to fish streamers on the Weber and Green and I have never had any luck. I tell myself that I am only going to fish streamers today and I do it for the first little while but then I get no hits so I switch to nymphing or drys. What is the trick to fishing rivers with streamers? I love to fish them in lakes and ponds but I can not get it to work on streams or rivers. Do you use strike indicators when you are dead drifting? Do you strip fast, slow, or medium? Upstrem or down? Any help would be much appeciated.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I am also one who has tried the streamser without success. I have read the recommedations and tried them without sucees. I think I need see someone do it to grasp it I guess, I'm a visual learner.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Like mentioned above I don't dead drift streamers, fishing them on rivers is to mimmick a minnow or some type of baitfish. Would you dead drift a rapala down a river, I doubt it, you want your imitating lure to swim and show action. I always strip them( more realistic). As far as casting them and retrieval techniques everyone has diff techniques. I like to cast upstream against a seam, or across the other side in the shallows. Most my hits come in the shallows(which is where minnows usually cruise). I like casting at a diagonal upstram angle and popping it across the current then when it reaches side pocket water slow it down a bit. Don't neglect the banks and shallows!! When casting upstream dosnt produce, I've tried at a downstream angle and got hits like that. Just play with it and the retrieval. Try diff things and see what works, my favorite is upstream into a pool and stripping it back to me. There has also been a discussion on tying a streamer with a "rapala" knot which I use, and thing it gives the streamer more action. No need for strike indicators here, when then hit you know! Like flyguy mentioned they usually go crazy and thrash around all over after they hit. Once you catch a fish on a streamer you'll see why it can become addicting. There is a time and place for everything and I usually only throw them in bad weather, pre and post spawn. Hope this helps!


----------

